# How can I charge my new Kindle3 ?



## dandoro (Aug 24, 2010)

I've just bought a Kindle3. I connected it through the USB cable to the USB slot from my desktop computer, then on the Kindle's screen appeared this message: "USB Drive Mode / If you want to use your Kindle, please eject your Kindle from your computer. Currently your Kindle is not charging." Then, I ejected the Kindle using "safely remove hardware", the Home screen appeared, but the lightning bolt on the battery status icon didn't showed up, so I presume that my Kindle is actually not charging!  
I must also mention that the Kindle was not yet registered with an Amazon account. Does it matter? Why my Kindle can't be charged? Any idea? Please help me...


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Perhaps the cable is bad, or the port not powered enough?  Did you try a different USB port, or a different cable?

If neither of those help, call Kindle Support, and see what they say.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I would definitely suggest using a different USB port. Some ports receive more power from the computer than others. I think I've heard that the ports on the back of the computer get more power (and thus are better at charging things) than the more easily accessiblt ports on the front. Also, you'll want to connect it directly, and not through a hub or USB "extension" cord.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Which Kindle do you have?  I ask because the K3, now sold as Kindle Keyboard, comes with a power adapter.  If charging via the computer's USB isn't working, use the adapter and plug it into the wall.

Now, if you purchased it from overseas, it may not have come with an adapter. . . .but they are available for purchase on Amazon.

If you MUST use a computer, my best suggestion is to make sure you're plugging it into a powered port.  On my computer there are three USB ports on the front.  The kindle is only properly recognized with one of them.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've never been about to get a charge off any of my USB ports on my laptop.  If it goes to sleep everything stops.  If you don't have a power adapter, I would recommend getting one.  You might want to check your other chargers, you may already have one that fits.  Plug it into the wall outlet and you'll be charged in no time.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I think you're better off charging from an outlet. Sometimes ya gotta wiggle the plugs, blow the fuzzies out and waggle the cord.


----------



## tj107us (Sep 3, 2011)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I would definitely suggest using a different USB port. Some ports receive more power from the computer than others. I think I've heard that the ports on the back of the computer get more power (and thus are better at charging things) than the more easily accessiblt ports on the front. Also, you'll want to connect it directly, and not through a hub or USB "extension" cord.


far as i know all USBs front and rear on a computer limit the power to 5vdc and 500mA.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

True: none of the ports on a PC should give out more than 500mA.

However, it is possible that some ports will give out *less than* 500mA. Most commonly this is if you use a non-powered external USB hub - the 500mA available to the host socket is shared between the 4 (or whatever) ports of the hub. If something else is plugged into the hub and drawing power, there will be less available for the rest of the ports.

It can also happen with PC USB ports, if for instance the front ports are connected via a hub to a single port on the motherboard. Again, the motherboard port is limited to 500mA which is shared between the front ports.

The back ports are normally on the motherboard, and therefore normally have 500mA each.

I've also come across laptops in particular which don't supply the full 500mA - this is why a lot of external hard disks used to be supplied with a "splitter" cable that had a second plug to get extra power. These disks would work with a single cable to a good 500mA port, but would need both cables to some laptops.


----------

